# New Tif Tuf Bermuda sod- help needed



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Ok so I am in the Charlotte,NC area and I am getting a new install of 5k sqft of Tif Tuf Bermuda in the next couple of weeks.

Obviously it is being laid while still dormant so I have to keep moist until roots set in.

I do not have irrigation and really don't want to invest there unless it's needed. Tiftuf is supposed to eliminate the need for constant water.

I've had cool season lawns before and spent my time trying to get stray Bermuda out of my lawn. No I'm trying to make this stuff grow.

Here is my plan.

1. Obtain soil test from soil right before sod goes down.

2. Baby the sod until it sets

3. Swardman Electra is on the way so I'll be starting off right with mowing. I plan to keep between 0.8 and 1.0 inch until the desire to go lower sets in.

4. Spring of 2020 core aerate

5 spring 2020 sand leveling. I've read to wait a year. Right?

Questions:
1. When can I apply dimension for the first time?

2. When can I apply fertilizer the first time?

3. When can I make my first mow and should I start at my desired height?

My assumption is I won't scalp this year since the grass isn't rooted in well. Am I right?

4. When can I start post emergent with Celsius?

5. I assume PGRs are for year 2 or later as well. I suspect I need to get the grass filled in quite well.

6. Dethatch is year 2 and beyond right?

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

1) label will have the answer for this.

2) right after installation.

3) establish it first, then lower it over the course of 1-2 weeks, or do it in one day. I'd opt for the former.

4) again, the label should give some info on that...spot spraying? probably not too long after establishment.

5)PGR can start once it's established.

6) verticutting can probably wait a year.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

1) I would wait until the Fall as it will have pretty good roots by then and you won't have to worry about any damage from the Dimension.

2) I would apply fertilizer once the grass is about 50-75% greened up. Put down a balanced fertilizer like 10-10-10 or something around there or a Starter Fertilizer.

3) Wait until the sod is firmly rooted in the ground before making your first mow. You may have to play it by ear this year on what your HOC is going to be since it's new sod it will take a little bit to grow together and there will most likely be a lot of dips and bumps that will need to be fixed first. You don't want to be stressing the turf out while it's still trying to set some deep roots.

4) I couldn't find anything specific about new sod on the Celsius label but for Sprigging it says to wait 2 weeks so I think once the sod is fully rooted and growing normally you should be good to go.

5) Once the sod is established you should be good to go on the PGR, it may help it spread and knit together too.

6) You "might" want to do a verticutting next Spring but you may not have to depending on how thick your lawn gets this year.

Sounds like you got a decent plan so far, you could do some light leveling this year in the real bad spots to help things along. Don't get caught up in all the marketing hoopla with all these new Bermuda varieties, even though TifTuff "may" require less water you will still need to water the lawn more than you think to keep alive (you have shallow roots right now) and to keep in green and lush through the Summer.

Just FYI, I bought into the whole TifGrand thing with the shade issue and it didn't perform any better than the 419 I had down before that. Most of those claims are in best case scenario conditions which most likely your lawn is not


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

If you don't have one, I would look at one of those $40-50 timers with 3 or 4 valves to keep your sod watered this first year. They screw onto the garden hose connection. They typically come with a 3-5 year warranty and will do the trick in getting your sod established. I use those and they work great.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

Bit the bullet and had irrigation put in before sod went down.


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

Wfrobinette said:


> Bit the bullet and had irrigation put in before sod went down.


That really is the better option in the long run. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Given the uneven nature of freshly laid sod, would a rotary mower be a good idea until things settle and some leveling can be done?


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

I think the width of the mower is huge when mowing uneven lawns. I had a beautiful cut at 28" on my lawn, and when I bought a 48" mower... I had a lot of scalping. Looked rough. So if anything, just try to keep the width on lower side if possible.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

If you can, smooth the soil before the sod goes down. This will make everything else much easier. Once the sod is laid, go over it with a roller. If both of those things are done your only real challenge will be the grooves left by the seams.

Once everything settles you can fill those with sand.


----------



## Htown Gnomes (Aug 5, 2018)

Great questions, I just had TitTuf laid on Wednesday and have all the same questions.Kinda looks a little bumpy. When you get a chance can you post some pics? I'll do the same when I get back to town. Cheers


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

From experience, if you only have money for irrigation OR sod, do irrigation. Just my $0.02.


----------



## Wfrobinette (Feb 3, 2019)

April 7th 2019
Green up


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Beautiful yard and home!

When that Tif-Tuf gets established...its gonna look awesome.

I view several side by side plots last year at Super Sod. We looked at everything from Several Cultivars of Zoysia, Centipede and Bermuda and hands down our favorite was Tif-Tuf...cut reel short!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@Wfrobinette hows it look now?


----------

